
Racing to space, together - walterbell
https://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2018/0129/Racing-to-space-together
======
boznz
Just a small note. Map seems to have missed off NZ who have just launched an
orbital rocket.

Only mentioning it because I am from NZ and consider it one of the countries
most significant technical achievements of the last decade.

~~~
garmaine
New Zealand missing from a map? Inconceivable!

~~~
Taniwha
Not an uncommon thing
[http://worldmapswithout.nz/](http://worldmapswithout.nz/)

To be fair that map does have a (heavily distorted) NZ, just says Australia is
looking at space and neglects to mention that NZ is already there

------
jholman
Interesting how it falsely characterizes the US as currently having human
spaceflight capabilities.

